
First particles injected into Large Hadron Collider atom smasher - nickb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/08/21/scilhc121.xml
======
ardit33
we are still alive.... phew....

I have wondered, why there are no time travelers? Maybe time traveling is not
possible, or humanity disapears abruply by a catastrophic event (perhaps
caused by the HLC), and never has the chance to develop the necessary
technologies to allow time travel?

Or maybe we just live in that paralell universe where time traveling doesn't
exist, while our forked twin universe is living something different.

who knows.

~~~
brentr
Thank you, ardit33, for your scientifically based sarcasm. It made me laugh
this morning. I find it hilarious that so many people think the HLC will cause
the end of mankind.

